# Struggling on Christmas Eve



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Plenty of life stacked up in this little hole but they didn’t want to eat. Tried everything from jigs to minners. Gave up around 2:00 and turned 5 loose. Probably culled another 5 or 6 shorts. Just couldn’t get it together today. Most all the river is high and running hard. 

High water sucks.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

This'll get 'em.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Sometimes you just get an A for effort. Can't make them things bite every trip.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Sometimes you just get an A for effort. Can't make them things bite every trip.


I’m gonna double up on them Tuesday Skiff. Get me some payback.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

at least you got out and gave it the proverbial try.

thanks for sharing. Better luck Tuesday.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DAWGONIT said:


> at least you got out and gave it the proverbial try.
> 
> thanks for sharing. Better luck Tuesday.


Thanks Dawgonit.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I don’t know what I was looking at. Mix of 3” Shad and 12” crappie? FF are so confusing to me


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

....and shame on you for making me think you were having a Christmas Eve induced emotional episode!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe you just need to do this


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Maybe you just need to do this


Ain’t no way.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I wonder what them shiners taste like.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like someone was bored w/ some crappie minners!!! 

At least you didn't get skunked brother!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

That five count would have been a great meal! I love crappie. Thanks for sharing, wish I could read a fish finder. Sometimes the green fish are red and sometimes their redfish, but always green...Confusing.


----------

